# What fish are suited for hexagon/tall slim aquariums?



## AquaNeko (Jul 26, 2009)

Been curious for a while on this.


----------



## Hitch (Apr 26, 2009)

talls are good for angels...though it would also depend on how slim you are talking about.

other then that...I would say fish small enough that even the slim is plenty for the fish.


----------



## ksimdjembe (Nov 11, 2006)

+1 tall is nice for angels. however it is nice to be able to turn around. so I am told.

How small a tank are we talking? I would love to see some of the smaller bubblenesters get more respect and better care. I know a betta of any variety looks great in a planted tank. equally nice are honey gouramies and dwarfs but sometimes dont have the best genes (overbred/inbred). paradise fish are great, and quite hardy, but can be tough on other tank members if you go with the reg paradise fish. small schools of tetras or rasboras would be nice. I think it would depend on the size of the tank.

or depending on the size of the tank, a big ol goldfish!


----------



## Tearran (Oct 4, 2009)

I have been wondering this myself. Neko, im sure your suggestion of killifish on another post is a good one, but all that where suggested above where along the lines of what I was thinking.


----------



## Cory (May 2, 2008)

Most livebearers do well in these types of tanks.


----------



## AquaNeko (Jul 26, 2009)

Tearran said:


> I have been wondering this myself. Neko, im sure your suggestion of killifish on another post is a good one, but all that where suggested above where along the lines of what I was thinking.


Tearran,

Ever since I saw you coming to GTAA and your hex tank I've been wondering on that thought for a while.



> +1 tall is nice for angels. however it is nice to be able to turn around. so I am told.
> 
> How small a tank are we talking? I would love to see some of the smaller bubblenesters get more respect and better care. I know a betta of any variety looks great in a planted tank. equally nice are honey gouramies and dwarfs but sometimes dont have the best genes (overbred/inbred). paradise fish are great, and quite hardy, but can be tough on other tank members if you go with the reg paradise fish. small schools of tetras or rasboras would be nice. I think it would depend on the size of the tank.
> 
> or depending on the size of the tank, a big ol goldfish!


I don't own one but it'll work for smaller spaces or odd placement corners in a home. If I was to say... probably 10gal as I think I saw something on BigAl's promo on that. So say 10-20gal tall.


----------



## Tearran (Oct 4, 2009)

AquaNeko said:


> Tearran,
> 
> Ever since I saw you coming to GTAA and your hex tank I've been wondering on that thought for a while.
> 
> I don't own one but it'll work for smaller spaces or odd placement corners in a home. If I was to say... probably 10gal as I think I saw something on BigAl's promo on that. So say 10-20gal tall.


The only thing I have read to contridict this is that some killifish do not like high water columns, but these are the tricky annual spawners.

right now big als in scarbourough is selling some under the name "ruby reds" I have no idea what species though (and neither do they, I asked) for around 12$ a pair.


----------



## AquaNeko (Jul 26, 2009)

Tearran said:


> The only thing I have read to contridict this is that some killifish do not like high water columns, but these are the tricky annual spawners.
> 
> right now big als in scarbourough is selling some under the name "ruby reds" I have no idea what species though (and neither do they, I asked) for around 12$ a pair.


You might want to push your search in the GTA for 'non-annual' killi-fish as IIRC they can give a few spawns unlike IIRC the 'annual' killi-fish will die after a spawning.


----------



## Tearran (Oct 4, 2009)

AquaNeko said:


> You might want to push your search in the GTA for 'non-annual' killi-fish as IIRC they can give a few spawns unlike IIRC the 'annual' killi-fish will die after a spawning.


Indeed,

I have been looking very closely at Gardneri, scheeli (which are aparently very good for beginners) and the easy to care for Aphyosemion species such as australe.

Though finding them in the GTA seems like it may be a problem.


----------



## bae (May 11, 2007)

Tearran said:


> Indeed,
> 
> I have been looking very closely at Gardneri, scheeli (which are aparently very good for beginners) and the easy to care for Aphyosemion species such as australe.
> 
> Though finding them in the GTA seems like it may be a problem.


There's at least one person in the GTA who has been breeding a number of killifish species this year and selling them through Menagerie. I saw A.australe and some other non-annuals as well as annuals like Nothobranchius. I think Menagerie is hoping to have their renovation finished by next week, so they may have a variety of killies by next month. You could phone them and find out.

But note -- male killies can be extremely aggressive to each other, as well as to females, and some of them, esp Fundulopanchax spp, can get as big as 4" or even more. So a tall narrow tank like your 10g hex will be suitable for a pair or trio of the smaller ones, but there should still be plenty of cover. If you want a larger group, be sure to pick a smaller, less aggressive species.


----------



## ameekplec. (May 1, 2008)

I remember reading that a killie breeder in the GTA is opening up a store somewhere in Markham or Richmond Hill. Jackson I think knows.

The red killies at BA Scarbs were annulas. A nothobranchius of some sort I think.

The perfect fish would be a shrimpfish, but they're SW:


----------



## Tearran (Oct 4, 2009)

Im super tempted to try a mini reef, but diffuculty and potiental costs are keeping me at bay


----------



## jon021 (May 19, 2009)

If you're looking for killis, there is a store in Markham - Kennedy and Highway 7 - at Peachtree Plaza. The store is called Frank's Aquarium, I believe it already opened but i could be wrong. He is specializing in killis and should be able to get whatever you're looking for.


----------



## Jackson (Jan 30, 2009)

jon021 said:


> If you're looking for killis, there is a store in Markham - Kennedy and Highway 7 - at Peachtree Plaza. The store is called Frank's Aquarium, I believe it already opened but i could be wrong. He is specializing in killis and should be able to get whatever you're looking for.


That's the store. I would call to see if it is open before I make the trip 

A fish that would do good in one of these set ups would be some true SA leaf fish. Only problem is they only eat live foods


----------



## Cory (May 2, 2008)

*bounces up and down* The killifish store is almost open? Yay!


----------



## Tearran (Oct 4, 2009)

Jackson said:


> That's the store. I would call to see if it is open before I make the trip
> 
> A fish that would do good in one of these set ups would be some true SA leaf fish. Only problem is they only eat live foods


Leaf fish are awesome, but they wont live very well in toronto water will they?

I thought they would get to big for a hex aswell? Though I could be thinking of the wrong species.


----------



## Jackson (Jan 30, 2009)

Tearran said:


> Leaf fish are awesome, but they wont live very well in toronto water will they?
> 
> I thought they would get to big for a hex aswell? Though I could be thinking of the wrong species.


They don't get too big around 3''-4'' and don't move all that much as well. Some tall plants for them to hide in and you are good to go. They do well in our water as long as you condition it first and keep up on your water changes. Like I said they only problem with them is they need live foods.


----------



## Tearran (Oct 4, 2009)

Yeah, are they hard to find in the GTA? I would assume they would cost a fair bit aswell.

I'm thinking that Paradise fish might be a really good choice after all, though I dont know if there will be room for a Male + 2 females in a 10/20 gal hex. which could make for an sweet tank.

For killies I would feel that I would need RO water to keep them happy.

P.S from what I've heard Toronto has a ph in the mid-high 7's, and is moderatley hard water depending on the time of year? Is that true? (have not tested it myself yet)


----------



## Jackson (Jan 30, 2009)

Tearran said:


> Yeah, are they hard to find in the GTA? I would assume they would cost a fair bit aswell.
> 
> I'm thinking that Paradise fish might be a really good choice after all, though I dont know if there will be room for a Male + 2 females in a 10/20 gal hex. which could make for an sweet tank.
> 
> ...


Not to sure about the water hardness been doing some learning myself when it comes to that LOL

As for the leaf fish they should not cost more than $20 each and the are available most of the time.


----------



## hugsuscu (Oct 22, 2009)

Cory said:


> *bounces up and down* The killifish store is almost open? Yay!


Very cool, looking great so far. Keep going, I wanna see it finished!


----------



## AquaNeko (Jul 26, 2009)

If you know of other people around your area you can ask them or the closest fish shop to you to have a test of thier tap water, your sample tap water, and your tanks water. Bring a pen and log all that info.

From ym understanding recently is that the pipes coming into your home may vary a little in the tests then someone with perhaps newer pipes installed so there may be mineral build up or something effecting the numbers. I've been told that in my area (GTA North) has a higher calcium count. Not that my tomatos are complaining  .



Tearran said:


> P.S from what I've heard Toronto has a ph in the mid-high 7's, and is moderatley hard water depending on the time of year? Is that true? (have not tested it myself yet)


----------



## KhuliLoachFan (Mar 8, 2008)

I'd do a trio of angels, a small school of a hardy tetra like the bleeding-hearts, and a cory or three in a 30g tall



W


----------



## AquaNeko (Jul 26, 2009)

Khuli,

Thanks ... still amassing ideas as I feel I may get a tall tank in the future.


----------

